# How do like to start your day off?



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 17, 2012)

*How do you like to start your day off?*

Since I asked I'll go first. 

I like to turn on my play list and in the summer hit the trail behind our apartment, in the winter I just dance around the place like a moran!  There is nothing better to me than some Cher or Ace of Base! 


So what is your prefered Wake up ritual?


----------



## Xanados (Mar 17, 2012)

For the past couple of months: Wake up. Shower. Read with a nice cup of tea. Look for a job. Write.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 17, 2012)

Wake up, dress (I shower the night before), eat breakfast, drink my green tea, and start working.  That's my weekends.  For weekdays the same but take the bus to where I work.  My work is being a college student.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 17, 2012)

Get breakfast for the kids, make lunch for the elder, sit at the computer for a bit to get my bearings while the wife takes the elder off to school. Shower, get driven to work by the nanny who watches our younger during the day. Usually I spend an hour or so writing or taking care of chores before I go to work.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 17, 2012)

Depends.  I usually lay in bed for about twenty minutes listening to music and screwing around on my laptop or reading, then take a shower, eat breakfast and watch First Take or Sportscenter before going to school or hanging out on the weekend.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Mar 17, 2012)

Roll over and go back to sleep.

I wish lol, most days its a case of get up have a quick coffee then take the kids to school.  Maybe when i get home i can relax for half an hour if i have no art lessons to teach.


----------



## soulless (Mar 17, 2012)

I get up and make a cup of ginger tea, have breakfast and catch up on everything on the internet, watch any new shows if there are any, then shower dress and go to


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Coffee and cinamon poptarts.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Mar 17, 2012)

Struggle to open my eyes.  Blink stupidly as I realize I lay in unfamiliar surroundings.  Try to figure out where I am, how I got there.  Wonder if my pants are in the same room, never mind intact.  Try to discreetly dress before anyone notices me -- doesn't matter if the clothes aren't mine; I look great in a skirt.  Fish my keys out of the toilet.  Slip out the window, shimmy down the drainpipe.  Ask the nearest bystander if I'm near home; recoil when I'm told I'm in Quebec.  Seek Excedrin and cab service.  Swear off Absinthe en route to the train station.  Get back home in time to keep my day job.

Rinse.  Repeat.


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 18, 2012)

A nice cup of coffee to wake me up!


----------



## Corvus (Mar 18, 2012)

A big cup of coffee!
Then wait for my system to absorb the caffeine so I can form a coherent sentence. I am not a morning person!


----------



## Faolan (Mar 19, 2012)

One word: Prayer.


----------

